
The Lesson of the Great Pyramid - hhs
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/the-worlds-greatest-wealth-secret-cm1161738
======
_bxg1
I've never read an empty self-help text that also felt so sleazy.

> ...owning a business essentially comes down to harnessing the efforts of
> others and directing them towards the happy goal of you being rich.

 _Yikes._

~~~
Koshkin
Indeed, truth is almost always unpleasant, and ignorance is bliss.

~~~
_bxg1
It's not about truth and ignorance. Nothing compels a business owner to run a
business with the mindset to do nothing but extract value from human laborers
for no purpose but his own enrichment. You only do that if you're unabashedly
selfish.

------
GEBBL
I’ll summarise for anyone who is time short: ‘become a business owner, get
other people to make you rich’.

------
RickJWagner
* * * Spoiler Alert * * *

The article is pointless. It starts out a fun read, but leads to nothing of
value. Save your time!

------
mruts
It’s a pretty sad time we live in when one of the biggest American exchanges
is posting clickbait self-help garbage from the CEO.

~~~
hi5eyes
nasdaq.com reposting investorplace, zerohedge tier trash

very cool very nice

